# GIMP - Unscharfe Raender



## Whoosaa (5. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Leute,

wie die Ueberschrift schon verlauten laesst, wuerde ich gerne mit GIMP Bilder erstellen, die einen unscharfen Rand haben, also in etwa wie das folgende aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Copyright: xTc. Falls du nicht moechtest, dass ich das Bild hier benutze, bitte eine kurze PN. 

Kennst sich jemand mit GIMP aus und kann mir erklaeren, wie das geht?

Dankeschoen, 
Whoosaa


----------



## Zoon (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Ebene kopieren, in der Kopie alles ausschneiden das halt nur noch ein Rand da ist, darauf ein Gaußscher Weichzeichner, fertig, jetzt so als einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Dezember 2008)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die Ebene kopieren, in der Kopie alles ausschneiden das halt nur noch ein Rand da ist, darauf ein Gaußscher Weichzeichner, fertig, jetzt so als einfachste Lösung.



Ja, also grundsaetzlich funktioniert es, allerdings ist es ziemlich umstaendlich, dann wine weisse Linie genau auf dem Treffpunkt der beiden Ebenen zu platzieren.
Gibt es da nicht vielleicht etwas einfacheres?


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Dezember 2008)

Wiso, nimm das Stiftwerkzeug, vergrößere das bild ordentlich per Zoom und zieh schnell 4 weiße Striche auf der äußeren Ebene.

Oder du machst 3 ebenen, eine bild, eine weiß, eine Bild. Die dritte bild blurst du, dann schneidest du ein Viereck raus, woraufhin die weiße durchkommt. hier nimmst du nun ein z.b. 2 Pixel kleineres Viereck und schneidest es wieder aus, damit ein kleiner weißer Rand sichtbar bleibt.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wiso, nimm das Stiftwerkzeug, vergrößere das bild ordentlich per Zoom und zieh schnell 4 weiße Striche auf der äußeren Ebene.
> 
> Oder du machst 3 ebenen, eine bild, eine weiß, eine Bild. Die dritte bild blurst du, dann schneidest du ein Viereck raus, woraufhin die weiße durchkommt. hier nimmst du nun ein z.b. 2 Pixel kleineres Viereck und schneidest es wieder aus, damit ein kleiner weißer Rand sichtbar bleibt.



So in etwa habe ich es jetzt probiert, und es scheint auch ganz okay zu sein. Dankeschoen. 
Sollte irgendjemand trotzdem noch eine Funktion finden, mit der man es noch einfacher schafft, bitte melden!


P.S.: Kann man eigentlich die Sprache auch auf Deutsch stellen? Ich habe Version 2.6.2, und ich sehe nicht, dass man sie irgendwie aud Deutsch umstellen koennte..


----------



## NixBlick (6. Dezember 2008)

Vorweg ich weiß nicht ob es bei GIMP so geht und ob es dir leichter erscheint^^
1. Kastenform in einer Farbe ziehen die nach Möglichkeit nicht im Bild vorkommt
2. Kastenform mit "Zauberstab" Markieren
3. Markieren Invertieren
4. Markierung des inneren Kastens entfernen
5. Weichzeichner sollte nun nur bei dem markiertem Rand funktionieren
6. Markierung aufheben und die Kastenform mit "Fülleimer" Weiß färben.


----------

